# TiVo App crash when selecting "some" shows to stream



## wilfried (Feb 10, 2003)

Since updating to the new version to use TiVo stream, when I select a show in "my shows", the app just crash and quit. It doesn't happen for all shows, but most. It's also always the same shows. So if I re-open the app, and select the same show again, it will crash again. Anyone else seeing this? 

I tried removing the app and re-installing but it's the same.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is this happening just when you click the show? Or after you select Watch Now?

Dan


----------



## wilfried (Feb 10, 2003)

When clicking on the folder that then expends the shows list.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

At that point the Stream isn't even involved. It's polling your TiVo for a list of the shows, which comes across as XML that it then has to parse. Perhaps one of the shows is using a special character in the name it doesn't like? Have you transferred anything from you PC to this TiVo?

Dan


----------



## wilfried (Feb 10, 2003)

Yah I realized that. It was happening before to a show with special character. But since the update it's on more show. Last night it was a show with no special character. And the iPhone app is app doesn't crash at all.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I notice today that my app wasn't completely populating the list from one of my TiVos. There was a gap in the middle that just sat there with the spinning loading icon. Through some trial and error I found that deleting one show allowed the others to work fine. The show name did not have any special characters so I don't know what the problem was. Even weirder is I transferred that show to my other TiVo and it works fine pulling it up on that one. 

Obviously there are still some bugs to work out in this app. 

Dan


----------

